# New Serrated Augers?



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

The newer designed bigger 2 stage snow blowers all seem to have the serrated augers. I read that it is supposed slice through packed snow and ice better. I agree that this maybe true but the trade off would seem to be more rust on the auger quicker? Those serrations have many sharp edges to them compared to a standard screw type auger out for the last 50 years or so  It would appear to me that the paint would tend to chip off more quickly because of the sharper edges on the serrated auger exposing bare metal to moisture and inviting corrosion. I am a mechanic and maybe I am over thinking things a little too much here. What is your opinion on this? Just curious


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

My interpretation of the invention, and usefulness, of serrated augers:

Several years ago at a design meeting of snowblower manufacturer X:
(not sure who it was..doesnt matter! 

Designer 1: "hey, maybe serrated augers would be cool"

Designer 2: "but why? snowblowers have worked fine without them for 40 years..they arent really needed"

Designer 1: "yeah, but they look cool, and we can tell consumers they are "better" and people are dumb enough to believe it, and it might give a tiny sales advantage this year, until next year, when everyone copies the idea"

Designer 2: "ok..sure, why not"

At the store:

salesman - "look at this new model! it has serrated augers! obviously its SO much better than these other models that have "old fashioned" plain augers!

customer - "im convinced! I will buy this one because its obviously "better"

Other manufacturers - "uh oh..there is a new pointless fad feature that no one needs, doesnt do anything really, but people are guillable enough to think its "better"..so we better do it too or suffer decreased sales"

soon: all snowblowers have serrated augers..

(repeat scenario with electric chute controls and other "improvements")

how often is a snowblower used on packed snow and ice? never really..
"regular" augers have been fine for 50 years..serrated augers are just a pointless gimmick IMO..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I think MTD might have been the one to start the serrated auger fad..
mid 1990's..but im not totally sure.

Found a Cub Cadet (MTD) reference with serrated augers from 1996..
Ariens didnt start using them about year 2000.
now I think everyone has them..not because they are better, but simply because "everyone has them"..

Scot


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for your honest opinion Scot........ Your post made me laugh. I am as "straight up" in opinions as god made us. I have been away from the snow blower scene for at least 10+ years and I am naive to serrated augers. What company came up with that idea? How long have "serrated augers" been out? My guess would be Honda came up with the idea? Does anyone know for sure? I agree that it is a marketing move whether it is better or not. I apologize to any member that owns a newer serrated auger snow thrower. It is NOT like you had a choice here when buying your new machine. Like I said in my post above.........It does not seem to be an advantage compared to the disadvantage of "corrosion" in my book here  I am only going on my god given "common sense" here.........All other opinions are welcome here >>>>>>>>>>>Talon


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Talon, why would you need to apologize?
there is nothing *bad* about serrated augers..(or this thread)..
they work just as good as traditional augers..
but yeah, I think they are just a gimmick..but they dont actually make a snowblower any worse, (unlike some other things IMO, which do actally make them worse..like electric chute controls..which IMO are the dumbest thing ever, especially if they freeze up or break down..which is far more likely to happen than a traditional hand crank..and seriously, its *hard* to turn a crank by hand??







the electric button and motor is really necessary? but thats another issue! 

Scot


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

If I may speculate, just to be a devil's advocate. For powder and slush perhaps we all can agree that that the serrations contribute nothing. But my short driveway is about 3 cars wide and flairs at the end. 

On the day of a snow with out trying I could get a windrow from the plow as long as the width of 4 cars once every few hours. 

Then 3-4 days after a big snow, after the traffic lanes are clear the county plow will clean up the 10' wide snow covered shoulder and make a new pile of that stuff across my driveway's end. That old driven-over stuff that has freeze cycled several times my un serrated MTD would struggle with. That stuff can be hard like icy chunky bricks. If the serrations can bust any of that up before the impeller sees it, then all the better for machine longevity. 

That is my theory, then again I can be naive.


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

why continue to improve on ANYTHING that we use in our daily lives....lets keep the inefficient cars of yesteryear, lets not improve upon all the lawn care equipment we use, lets not improve the materials and products and energy efficient products we use in our homes, because its all a gimmick. ALL,the electronic devices we use today,including the computers we all (mostly) have,hey, we all survived 50 years ago without all these niceties that we have today....the snow conditions that occur on the east coast may or may not be the same on the west coast, or up in alaska or canada, so a product sold here can be sold there to accomadate all snowblower users from here to there.Maybe, yes, snowblowers had smooth augers 50 years ago and researchers and designers saw a need to improve upon an older design to better take care of snow conditions elsewhere in the country/world...let it be, its an improvement for someone somewhere.look at the many aggressive saw blades for cutting woods quicker and the many pocket knives that have serrated edges for more applications.i favor any and all improvements on anything and everything, not to mention giving people a opportunity to think and be creative and use the brain besides being a hat rack.if people feel that a particular product does not suit them,well then,don't buy it. as far as paint being chipped on augers its nothing that a little touch paint can't take care of at seasons end.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

trdr said:


> why continue to improve on ANYTHING that we use in our daily lives....lets keep the inefficient cars of yesteryear, lets not improve upon all the lawn care equipment we use, lets not improve the materials and products and energy efficient products we use in our homes, because its all a gimmick. ALL,the electronic devices we use today,including the computers we all (mostly) have,hey, we all survived 50 years ago without all these niceties that we have today....the snow conditions that occur on the east coast may or may not be the same on the west coast, or up in alaska or canada, so a product sold here can be sold there to accomadate all snowblower users from here to there.Maybe, yes, snowblowers had smooth augers 50 years ago and researchers and designers saw a need to improve upon an older design to better take care of snow conditions elsewhere in the country/world...let it be, its an improvement for someone somewhere.look at the many aggressive saw blades for cutting woods quicker and the many pocket knives that have serrated edges for more applications.i favor any and all improvements on anything and everything, not to mention giving people a opportunity to think and be creative and use the brain besides being a hat rack.if people feel that a particular product does not suit them,well then,don't buy it. as far as paint being chipped on augers its nothing that a little touch paint can't take care of at seasons end.



Great post buddy  What snow blower do you own? The older augurs do not need the touch up paint as much. I own an older school 1985 2 stage. How often do you have to sand and spray paint your "serrated" auger? Just a friendly question here as I have NO Clue??? I am NOT saying that your snowthrower is inferior from the older ones. I am only saying that the serrated augers that you buy today are a hoax for picking up snow today compared to "50 years" ago for technology. Just my honest opinion here. >>>>>>>>>>>>>Talon


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Serated augers*

I honestly don't know the right situation to justify serrated augers. I had the chance last winter to use a neighbors blower that does have serrated augers and my one 5HP Craftsman that doesn't. This was against a roughly 4' high pile of frozen junk pushed there by city snowplows and froze up solid. His bounced off it just like mine did trying to cut walkways through to the street. I have a heavy ice chopper that I used on it to break some of the piled up ice and snow loose then hit it with the blowers to cut a path through it to get from the sidewalk to the street. Both were able to chew it up and blow it out once it was able to get into the augers.

If you have a blower that does not have them currently but want them, I see 2 real options: new blower or replace your augers. If you could find some with the right shaft openings, right lengths and shear bolt openings, it should just be a simple swapout. Even if you had to do something like drill the shear bolt holes, I would expect that to be not too difficult.

If you like them or want them - then get them. If you don't - then don't. I really don't know if they actually make blowing better or if in some situations they're better. I don't have them, don't know what that situation is but if I see something better some time, I'll check it out.

Now this is my personal feeling - not everything new is better. There are things that are improvements while other things are neither an improvement or justifiable. How many things do you see that are just a repackaging job then labeled 'new and improved'. I was in the business for about a decade, it happened and we all paid for it at the grocery store.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

My biggest compliant is.........Can I get the "NON" serrated augers with my new 2 stage snow thrower? Can we say NOOOOOOO..... >>>>>>>>> Talon


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

I luv this forum.........


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Talon1189 said:


> My biggest compliant is.........Can I get the "NON" serrated augers with my new 2 stage snow thrower? Can we say NOOOOOOO..... >>>>>>>>> Talon



I just feel that a brand new owner of a 2 Stage should be offered as an option IMHO. Why cannot they have a brand new potential new option for "serrated" augers or Standard? ........ Why are these options not addressed today??


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Auger Options*



Talon1189 said:


> I just feel that a brand new owner of a 2 Stage should be offered as an option IMHO. Why cannot they have a brand new potential new option for "serrated" augers or Standard? ........ Why are these options not addressed today??


Few things come into play here, and none are customer option related. Multiple models means additional inventory requirements (look at car dealers as an example). If both serrated and non-serrated were offered on the same models, how could manufacturers justify additional $$ for one and still be selling the other? Quite frankly, few people know a thing about or care about the augers - if they work and move snow then the people are happy. Most people likely wouldn't care if it was a single of two stage machine either as long as it moved the snow that needed to be moved.

Most of this I feel is like comparing cell phones etc. Each has it's own hype plus retailers and manufacturers use each little gnit to try to sell one brand over the other. look at cars or cell phones, both are good examples of one with too many options and the other where everyone gets the same hardware.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

trdr said:


> why continue to improve on ANYTHING that we use in our daily lives....lets keep the inefficient cars of yesteryear, lets not improve upon all the lawn care equipment we use, lets not improve the materials and products and energy efficient products we use in our homes..


all good and valid points..but not really relevant to this discussion! 
because you are talking about real and _legitimate_ advances in technology..serrated augurs are not real and legitimate advances in technology! 

not all that is new is necessarily better..often it is much worse.
(in the case of serrated augers..its pretty much just neutral, not better or worse)

I was just in Home Depot a few days ago and stopped to look at some new snowblowers..the electric buttons and small electric motors that turn the chute side to side, and a second set to raise the top of the shoot up and drown, drive me crazy..very cheap and flimsy..and it serves NO useful purpose..its just a cheap gimmick..they will eventually fail, lose power, freeze up or just stop working for a multitude of reasons, making the snowblower useless until it gets fixed..meanwhile you have a snowblower you cant use because its so "technologically advanced"! 

No one will ever convince me such cheap gimmicks are an "improvement"..they are not..they are a major step backwards..but some people think its "better" to have such things..

This chute crank:








will not fail me.. 

Scot


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

most consumers are looking for the bottom line "how much money do i have to spend". With todays economy and such,people are not spending as freely these days,and the price tag often makes the choice,even, in some cases over quality.....but still, -improved product quality, improved product design, should never be looked at negativly.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

trdr said:


> ..but still, -improved product quality, improved product design, should never be looked at negativly.


agreed..but again, we arent talking about improved product quality or improved product design in this thread! 
thats basically the whole point of this thread..things that are *not* improvements..and there are plenty of them..

I would rather have my 40 year old Ariens than half of the new snowblowers on the market today. half of them are far *reduced* in product quality and product design from the state of the industry 40 years ago..

Scot


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

your right, the original thread was paint related(mostly), followed by your lengthy post on your negative outlook on augers and electric remote chute switches,which prompted my initial post,to offer my opinion and defend somewhat the changes/improvements of product design and development of auger design change.(by the way my post #15 was still being typed at the same time you posted your #14)oops. but anyway i wholeheartedly agree with you, i wouldn't give a nickle for a many new snowblowers out there on the floors.on the hand crank on your blower,yes,thats a nice design for some people but for taller people/older people to bend over that much to operate it? so hence the intro of the electric chute control. yes my blower has one and has worked near flawlessly so far even when filmed with snow/ice.i use it,i know.its the real deal now maybe somewhere some time that may need to be improved upon.but this is a start. call it change, call it improvement, call it what you want, but move forward.sorry i cant continue its late and i nedd shut-eye. later scott


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

You know the electric chute controls is something i can agree on. I haven't used one with serrated augers, so i have no opinion there.

But come on, both my tractor mounted 36" Ariens and my 26" Craftsman take a total of three crank revolutions to go from one side to the other, not a big deal!

About the only thing i wish i had control of was the deflector position on the Ariens, from the tractor seat it can be annoying to get off and walk two steps forward to keep changing that. I think unless i can find a factory control cable type setup to put on it i might use a linear actuator, but i won't motorize the chute control, only the deflector. With the driveways i do most of them usually requires keeping the the chute aimed to one side or the other the whole time, but deflector changes on the fly to avoid neighbors buildings and then back up when in the clear would be nice to manage where it goes.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

The newer Snow blowers have a plastic discharge chute compared to the older steel shoot that was famous for corrosion over the years. Does your city salt your roads? Here in Michigan........they rarely salt the subdivisions so the snow blowers get very little salt from the city to snow blower punishment .........


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have given this "serrated auger" issue more thought. I think that the single stage snow blowers have really been improved over the last 15+ years with their better paddle design and higher horsepower offerings. Some engineer decided to create a totally new concept to counteract the flow toward single stages. Thus.......the serrated auger was designed and launched as an "upgrade" while in reality it is another gimmick to revive the 2 stage snow blower people that were balancing on the fence whether to go single stage? Or 2 stage for the extra money  Just my honest opinion here......


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

Jeeze…After all this I had to go and look to see if I had serrated augers. Yup, I do.

It seems to me (after careful consideration) the rotation aspect involved deems a gyrotational serrated force equal to or less than an equal or lesser non- serrated gyrotational force consisting of a seeming but false gravitational irregularity that would cause a minor but observable vacuum effect whereas the snow would be drawn up into the at speed serrated augers but not into the at speed non-serrated augers. Of course this would only be true in the northern hemisphere as opposed to the southern hemisphere whereas the effect would be reversed as noted in all aspects of the observable horizontal Coriolis effect. 

If my hypothesis is correct this means a machine around these parts with non-serrated augers don’t suck. 

Sorry…

Good thread, I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

abumpa said:


> Jeeze…After all this I had to go and look to see if I had serrated augers. Yup, I do.
> 
> It seems to me (after careful consideration) the rotation aspect involved deems a gyrotational serrated force equal to or less than an equal or lesser non- serrated gyrotational force consisting of a seeming but false gravitational irregularity that would cause a minor but observable vacuum effect whereas the snow would be drawn up into the at speed serrated augers but not into the at speed non-serrated augers. Of course this would only be true in the northern hemisphere as opposed to the southern hemisphere whereas the effect would be reversed as noted in all aspects of the observable horizontal Coriolis effect.
> 
> ...


i think that no one here said the non serrated augers don't "suck". my point was, and still is, and always will be that,to move forward there has to be change and not stand still and let everything and everybody pass you by. change can be a lateral movement,or forward, but to continue to find a better way to achieve a successful product/design and not be negative towards someones attempt to achieve that goal.sometimes you have to have trial and error to reach an ultimate product. if the serrated augers are PROVEN to be 'even' with the non serrated augers at least there was an attempt at improvement and not just looked down at it.all of the things of todays society were not just -poof-...here it is.but instead through change,improvement and development.Maybe the best and ultimate world class auger is yet to be developed, and this is just a stepping stone before we see it. So, my last word on this is .....give me a saw blade instead of a butter knife.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

abumpa said:


> Jeeze…After all this I had to go and look to see if I had serrated augers. Yup, I do.
> 
> It seems to me (after careful consideration) the rotation aspect involved deems a gyrotational serrated force equal to or less than an equal or lesser non- serrated gyrotational force consisting of a seeming but false gravitational irregularity that would cause a minor but observable vacuum effect whereas the snow would be drawn up into the at speed serrated augers but not into the at speed non-serrated augers. Of course this would only be true in the northern hemisphere as opposed to the southern hemisphere whereas the effect would be reversed as noted in all aspects of the observable horizontal Coriolis effect.
> 
> ...


Yes, I see what you are saying, but in the end, would that observable vacuum effect directly result in more chipped paint, and thus more rust compared to non-sucking augers, as hypothesized by Talon1189 in his original theory?


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Yes, I see what you are saying, but in the end, would that observable vacuum effect directly result in more chipped paint, and thus more rust compared to non-sucking augers, as hypothesized by Talon1189 in his original theory?


what i know for sure is the paint/rust on my 2 year old serrated auger is in a like new(i have not painted them)condition,compared to the 'IMPELLAR' blade which needs paint.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

trdr said:


> what i know for sure is the paint/rust on my 2 year old serrated auger is in a like new(i have not painted them)condition,compared to the 'IMPELLAR' blade which needs paint.


Just be straight up with us here......I started the original post here and still do "NOT" have a definitive answer to my original question  >>>>>>> Talon


----------



## truder1400 (Oct 1, 2011)

In most conditions probably the serrated auger has equal or possibly slightly less snow moving performance to the non-serrated, but in chunky, icy snow I would think that it helps break it up to feed the impellar... seems like simple physics..


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

truder1400 said:


> In most conditions probably the serrated auger has equal or possibly slightly less snow moving performance to the non-serrated, but in chunky, icy snow I would think that it helps break it up to feed the impellar... seems like simple physics..


Thanks for your honest opinion here Truder 1400


----------



## chevyman_de (Oct 2, 2011)

I think it's similar to the knifes in your kitchen. If the stuff is soft enough a sharp, smooth blade should outperform a serrated edge any time and gives a nicer cut. But when you have to slice some crusty bread the serrated edge really shines.

And sharpening serrated edges sucks.


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

Talon1189 said:


> The newer designed bigger 2 stage snow blowers all seem to have the serrated augers. I read that it is supposed slice through packed snow and ice better. I agree that this maybe true but the trade off would seem to be more rust on the auger quicker? Those serrations have many sharp edges to them compared to a standard screw type auger out for the last 50 years or so  It would appear to me that the paint would tend to chip off more quickly because of the sharper edges on the serrated auger exposing bare metal to moisture and inviting corrosion. I am a mechanic and maybe I am over thinking things a little too much here. What is your opinion on this? Just curious


many do have serrated edges, and they have different levels of aggresiveness some more than others.the chipping paint issue can change with different snow conditions that you have light fluffy snow---less impact on the edges of the auger if chipping paint is an issure then simply repaint /touch up at seasons end


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

Talon1189 said:


> Just be straight up with us here......I started the original post here and still do "NOT" have a definitive answer to my original question  >>>>>>> Talon


just did


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Yes, I see what you are saying, but in the end, would that observable vacuum effect directly result in more chipped paint,


 
Well, you must take into account paint variables and coefficient of adhesion particle reaction concerning delayed non-hygienic or disloutional axis inverse procedures. Most often chipping can occur when the triactive noverse admitters become non reactive to self restoring underlying operzoning mystic inhibiters. 

To prevent chipping triactive admiters must first be stabilized with hypernobeer active adleveler disactivators. These disactivators plyomate super adversion particles and reluctant misopters. As you can plainly see adhesion would then be mastrovial in natural ambetuius attractors. 

Hope that clears it up for you.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

abumpa said:


> Well, you must take into account paint variables and coefficient of adhesion particle reaction concerning delayed non-hygienic or disloutional axis inverse procedures. Most often chipping can occur when the triactive noverse admitters become non reactive to self restoring underlying operzoning mystic inhibiters.
> 
> To prevent chipping triactive admiters must first be stabilized with hypernobeer active adleveler disactivators. These disactivators plyomate super adversion particles and reluctant misopters. As you can plainly see adhesion would then be mastrovial in natural ambetuius attractors.
> 
> Hope that clears it up for you.


Now that makes it crystal clear


----------



## chevyman_de (Oct 2, 2011)

I have the strong feeling that you do not understand the gravity of the situation...


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

*Serrated augers*

See you guys totally missed it and I'm shocked. They made snow different 50 years ago and today's snow is tougher, more resistant to augers.

Ray Charles could have envisioned this one better than you all did. 

QR


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

abumpa said:


> Well, you must take into account paint variables and coefficient of adhesion particle reaction concerning delayed non-hygienic or disloutional axis inverse procedures. Most often chipping can occur when the triactive noverse admitters become non reactive to self restoring underlying operzoning mystic inhibiters.
> 
> To prevent chipping triactive admiters must first be stabilized with hypernobeer active adleveler disactivators. These disactivators plyomate super adversion particles and reluctant misopters. As you can plainly see adhesion would then be mastrovial in natural ambetuius attractors.
> 
> Hope that clears it up for you.


Guess that I must be a rocket scientist to figure it out. It is now crystal clear on the engineers reasoning here


----------



## jackthebaptist (Nov 20, 2011)

*To serrate or not to serrate.*

I have both types on my snow blowers. According to recent statistics (and Al Gore), the forthcoming snows will be less-icy and therefore, the old smooth augers will continue to do what they were intended to do. In my opinion, the kennesiance and the calapunsi-ratio will always be determined by the relative ingestionable-quality of the current density of precipitation from a given snowfall. Therefore; use-what-ya brung and quit trying to be so analytical!!!!!!!! In other words, who really cares?? With best regards; Jack


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Serrated Augers*

I suppose if you really love your snowblower and it doesn't currently have serrated augers and you absolutely have to have them, get out the angle grinder and cut them into the augers yourself


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> I suppose if you really love your snowblower and it doesn't currently have serrated augers and you absolutely have to have them, get out the angle grinder and cut them into the augers yourself


This is exactly what I was eluding to. I have a high speed die grinder with carbide bits. I could do the very same "improvement" with this tool ...







.......... LOL!


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

*Serrated augurs....yes!!*

I HAVE THOUGHT OF ALTERING MY AUGURS WITH A CUT-OFF TOOL AND SHARPENING THEM WITH A FILE. HERE IN PITTSBURGH'S SOUTH HILLS WE HAVE A SERIOUS DEER PROBLEM AND IF BAMBI GETS AN IDEA TO CHARGE WHILE I AM BLOWING SNOW.._I'LL HAVE THE EDGE!!_ and lunch, too!

THAT'S A BIT OF A STRETCH, BUT SERRATED AUGURS WOULD PROBABLY WORK ON POLITICIANS OR BROWNS FANS.

_*CAPTAINCONSUMER*_


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

CAPTAINCONSUMER said:


> I HAVE THOUGHT OF ALTERING MY AUGURS WITH A CUT-OFF TOOL AND SHARPENING THEM WITH A FILE. HERE IN PITTSBURGH'S SOUTH HILLS WE HAVE A SERIOUS DEER PROBLEM AND IF BAMBI GETS AN IDEA TO CHARGE WHILE I AM BLOWING SNOW.._I'LL HAVE THE EDGE!!_ and lunch, too!
> 
> THAT'S A BIT OF A STRETCH, BUT SERRATED AUGURS WOULD PROBABLY WORK ON POLITICIANS OR BROWNS FANS.
> 
> _*CAPTAINCONSUMER*_



The real question is.......... ?????????? Are they better or not? .........


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Let's here it from those who have them as the winter progresses. Hopefully somebody can do a side by side comparison, with pictures and videos.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

jackthebaptist said:


> I have both types on my snow blowers. According to recent statistics (and Al Gore), the forthcoming snows will be less-icy and therefore, the old smooth augers will continue to do what they were intended to do. In my opinion, the kennesiance and the calapunsi-ratio will always be determined by the relative ingestionable-quality of the current density of precipitation from a given snowfall. Therefore; use-what-ya brung and quit trying to be so analytical!!!!!!!! In other words, who really cares?? With best regards; Jack


Jackthebaptist claims to have both


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh, and we'll need a report on the effects on the paint as well.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Someone on another forum rebuilt his Ariens blower and made custom serrated augers. I don't believe he has used it yet though. I am hoping for some real world insight from him, though it seems like too much work for me as I have never had any problems.



> These are a few projects that I started thinking about last season. The augers on the old Ariens blowers are super strong but they lack the serrations that have come to be common place on all new
> blowers. I have experienced times when having some cutting action would have been helpful. Hoping that these new teeth will also lessen the blowers occasional desire to climb up a pile.
> I went into home Depot and when no one was looking made a pattern on a piece of cardboard of some auger teeth from one of their blowers. Adjusted it a little to fit the curve of my augers. Cut out the pattern for three teeth and then used a silver lacquer pen to transfer the pattern onto the steel. That took almost as long as it did to cut out the teeth. About two hours total for the job. Used a right angle grinder with a 4 1/2 x .45 thick blade.​



















​


----------



## jackthebaptist (Nov 20, 2011)

Now that's ambitious!! Great job on the mod.! Regards; Jack


----------



## samhane (Dec 3, 2011)

I would think on the driveway and sidewalks with powdery or "normal" snow it won't matter either way and both will serrated and non serrated will work equally as good. I see the serrated having the edge if the snow has an ice coating on top and to help break down chipping away at the chunks left by plows at the end of the drive way easier than non serrated. Much like what chevyman de said in post #28 about kitchen knives. 

I don't see paint chipping being any better or worse for either as it is going to have regardless because of friction of the blades slicing and rubbing the snow and ice it will wear off and chip the paint whether serrated or not. The only sure fire way of the blades not chipping or wearing the paint off is to just not use it. Otherwise wear is going to happen at some point.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sure hope the guy was smart enough to spray the "improved" auger with a rust resistant paint  ........ LOL!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Talon1189 said:


> Sure hope the guy was smart enough to spray the "improved" auger with a rust resistant paint  ........ LOL!


----------



## jgayman (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm not really a fan of serrated augers - in certain situations. I have a gravel driveway and have been using snowblowers for 40 years. I find that the newer ones with serrated augers have more of a tendency to get small rocks wedged between the auger and the housing - right in that little cutout for the serration. I never had the problem with non-serrated augers.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Shryp said:


>



That does NOT look spray painted to me. The owner of this snow blower has got a few screws loose if he uses the auger the way it is in the picture


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Talon1189 said:


> That does NOT look spray painted to me. The owner of this snow blower has got a few screws loose if he uses the auger the way it is in the picture


What is wrong with the Auger, it looks fine to me. Here is a link to this machine blowing snow last year. The owner of this machine did a fantastic job of rebuilding this old Ariens snow blower. I understand he has upgraded it this year to a 13hp Honda Gx390.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

CarlB said:


> What is wrong with the Auger, it looks fine to me. Here is a link to this machine blowing snow last year. The owner of this machine did a fantastic job of rebuilding this old Ariens snow blower. I understand he has upgraded it this year to a 13hp Honda Gx390.
> 
> 
> Ariens Snowblower 1032 Blowing snow - YouTube



Where he cut the serrations on the auger are going to be raw metal. It will rust very quickly if he did not spray paint the auger where he made the cuts. Cool video


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

beautifull job on the ariens snowblower and awesome video.I tip my hat to the people who are determined to go forward and try something,to do something positive.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I think if you look carefully you will see that he did repaint the auger after he cut the serrations.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

CarlB said:


> I think if you look carefully you will see that he did repaint the auger after he cut the serrations.



I am getting old Carl.......Now where is my magnifying glass.......LOL!


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

serrated are better if you have the plow go by and need to cut the 4-6' banks down. They will chip and rust faster. A snowblower is nothing but a tool in reality. It is going to rust eventually some faster than others and I think the painting process has more to do with this than design. Compare a new one to a 20 year old machine. The new ones are pretty cheap. They over engineer this stuff and then they have to cut the costs way down. So metal is thin, lots of plastic, and a bunch of cheap chineese gadgets. If I bought new I'd want serrated....most people who buy used want them so it'd be easier to sell down the road....and a can of rustoleum is like $4.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

He has picked up a few parts machines from craigslist too so I am sure he has another set of augers.

And if you were referring to the shiny back of the housing, that is stainless steel that has been plug welded and bonded with sealer to the sheet metal after it was painted and sealed.


----------

